# Shoot over the field offshore Brazil



## JCA-

Buenos días o tardes a todos

Estoy traduciendo la historia de la compañía Schlumberger y tengo dificultades con las expresiones shooting over y offshore en la siguiente frase

Late in the same year, Petrobras awarded WesternGeco what was then the world's largest-ever 4D seismic project, *shooting *over the Marlin field *offshore *Brazil
​
Podría decir algo como

Más adelante, en el mismo año, Petrobras adjudicó a WestenGeco lo que entonces fue el más grande proyecto sísmico 4D en el mundo, ...(¿disparando?) sobre el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil??​

definitivamente no encuentro verbo adecuado para shooting en español. ¿A qué se refiere exactamente? Gracias de antemano

Good morning or afternoon to everybody

I'm translating the History of Schlumberger into Spanish; I have a little troubled with the words _shooting _and _offshore _in this sentence

Late in the same year, Petrobras awarded WesternGeco what was then the world's largest-ever 4D seismic project, *shooting *over the Marlin field *offshore *Brazil
​
What does it mean exactly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## turi

Creo que se refiere a que esa compañía trazó/definió/retrató/delimitó el perímetro del campo petrolífero marino/submarino Martin.

Espera más sugerencias.

Saludos, t.


----------



## sdgraham

"Shooting" is often used to mean "setting off explosives." I suspect that's the meaning here since it mentions "seismic project."

Geologists sometimes set off explosives and use electronic devices to record something or other in the search for oil.

See this thread for a complete explanation: http://geology.utah.gov/surveynotes/gladasked/gladseismicsurveys.htm


----------



## Spanish Clutz

Hi JCA,

I'm not exactly certain what this is trying to say, but here's my guess.  I believe that "seismic" refers to vibrations stemming from an earthquake http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/seismic

In this context, "shooting over" could also mean "extending across".  Here is also a good definition of "offshore"
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/offshore

Buena suerte


----------



## turi

"seismic" in an oilfield context, refers to the work done in order to find oil and gas reservoirs, and it's carried out by making a series of intended explosions offshore or pounding the ground with heavy special machinery onshore or inland, and, recording the return of same. Depending on this return, they can more or less ascertain the existance of oil or gas reservoirs.

I'm no specialist, so wait for more suggestions.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Spanish Clutz

Muchas gracias por la explicación, Turi.

Lamento cualquier confusión ocasionada.


----------



## turi

You're fired!!


----------



## JCA-

Gracias por vuestras explicaciones. Ahora tengo alguna idea de lo que se trata o de lo que quiere decir el texto original, sin embargo aún no se cómo expresarla en castellano. 

Más adelante, en el mismo año, Petrobras adjudicó a WestenGeco lo que entonces fue el más grande proyecto sísmico 4D en el mundo, _*explotando??, delimitando??*_ el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil??

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## turi

"... proyecto de exploración sísmica en 4D del mundo, explorando y delimitando el campo petrolífero marino Martin en /frente la costa de Brasil".

A ver si alguien más echa una manita.

Saludos, t,


----------



## Milton Sand

JCA- said:


> Buenos días o tardes a todos*:*
> 
> Estoy traduciendo la historia de la compañía Schlumberger y tengo dificultades con las expresiones «shooting over y «offshore» en la siguiente frase*:*
> Late in the same year, Petrobras awarded WesternGeco what was then the world's largest-ever 4D seismic project, *shooting *over the Marlin field *offshore *Brazil
> ​
> ¿Podría decir algo como*:*Más tarde en ese año, Petrobras ortorgó a WestenGeco lo que entonces era el mayor proyecto sísmico 4D del mundo, (¿disparando?) sobre el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil*?*​
> Definitivamente no encuentro verbo adecuado para «shooting»en español. ¿A qué se refiere exactamente? Gracias de antemano.


Hola:
Primero que todo, *ojo:* Ten cuidado con el _participle _(no es un _gerund_) «shooting» que ahí indica una acción posterior o subsecuente, y así no se usa el gerundio en español. El sujeto de «shooting» es el mismo de la frase anterior (Pretrobras).

El «Brazil» no lo entiendo allá de último. ¿Es posible que «Brazil» sea en realidad en objeto directo de «shooting»? Así, «over the Marlin field offshore» sería un complemento circuntancial. Bueno, sí, bienvenidas todo tipo de críticas. 

Si esa idea (tal vez demente) fuera viable, podría proponer: «...y disparó/lanzó al Brasil hasta/sobre el yacimiento marino Marlin». ¿Necesito siquiatra?

Saludos,


----------



## Milton Sand

> *Nota de Moderador:*
> Por favor, *JCA-*, *léete el post que hemos traído (#3)* de tu otro hilo en English Only el cual se ha eliminado. Puede ser muy útil.
> Y te solicitamos comedidamente te leas bien *las reglas de los foros*.
> Gracias.
> MS


----------



## mijoch

*well shoot*




1.  _n._  [Geophysics]A type of borehole seismic data designed to measure the seismic traveltime from the surface to a known depth. P-wave velocity of the formations encountered in a wellbore can be measured directly by lowering a geophone to each formation of interest, sending out a source of energy from the surface of the Earth, and recording the resultant signal. The data can then be correlated to surface seismic data by correcting the sonic log and generating a synthetic seismogram to confirm or modify seismic interpretations. It differs from a vertical seismic profile in the number and density ofreceiver depths recorded; geophone positions may be widely and irregularly located in the wellbore, whereas a vertical seismic profile usually has numerous geophones positioned at closely and regularly spaced intervals in the wellbore.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Tal vez _detonando / haciendo detonaciones_.
_...haciendo detonaciones por todo el campo Marlin en el litoral de Brasil_.


----------



## mijoch

There's two big ones in the geological survey game. I don't know much about real details. Schlumberger don't generally use the explosion technique (they may do so sometimes). They dig/bore a deep hole/well and lower very special instrumentation to perform the survey. 

I can't help much on the Spanish-----I need help with the English.

"Hacen pozos de reconocimiento--------"   ¿?


----------



## juandiego

mijoch said:


> "Hacen pozos de reconocimiento--------"   ¿?


Hello, Mijoch.

The verb _sondar_ and the noun _sondeo_ are good ones for that.
*sondar*
*2.* Averiguar la naturaleza del subsuelo con una sonda: _Descubrieron una bolsa del gas natural al sondar la zona_.
*sondeo*
*2.* Medición o exploración de las aguas o del subsuelo mediante una sonda.

So, do you think _shooting_ is not about making explosions in this context?


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

I think I've run out of steam on this one.

Schlumberger use the deep well system to investigate geological structure. An outfit based in Texas use the shallow well with explosives. Both are very concerned, not just with the goodies, but also to investigate possibilities of problems. Earth movements, flooding, gas explosions, etc.

Maybe the company mentioned use explosives. The term "well shoot" is used by Schlumberger who don't normally use explosives. But, as the exploration is off-shore--------well. somebody may know, but I don't.

Also Schlumberger is an enormous low-profile multinational based in Alsace. Hence the quaint franco-german name. The company mentioned in the OP could be a Schlumberger company, or not.

Maybe this is beyond the scope of the forum. I simply know that Schlumberger don't use explosives, but maybe the company contracted by Petrobras does. 

I see problems with explosives in under-water applications. I think that in this industry, "shoot" means a try/trial.

The term "well shoot" in post #12 is taken from a Schlumberger glossary.

Saludos


----------



## vicdark

*shooting over the Marlin field offshore Brazil** = efectuando disparos sísmicos sobre el campo Marlim, frente a las costas del Brasil.
*

La exploracion sísmica en el mar se realiza efectuando potentes "disparos" de aire comprimido que producen ondas sísmicas que penetran el lecho marino y cuyo eco se recibe con largas líneas (streams) provistas de numerosos geófonos especiales.


----------



## Milton Sand

vicdark said:


> *shooting over the Marlin field offshore Brazil** = efectuando disparos sísmicos sobre el campo Marlim, frente a las costas del Brasil.
> *
> 
> La exploracion sísmica en el mar se realiza efectuando potentes "disparos" de aire comprimido que producen ondas sísmicas que penetran el lecho marino y cuyo eco se recibe con largas líneas (streams) provistas de numerosos geófonos especiales.


Muy buena, ¡pero definitivamente sin el gerundio! 

Ya entiendo algo: no es "field offshore" sino "offshore Brazil". Gracias.

«Petrobras ortorgó a WestenGeco (...) el proyecto sísmico, y realizó disparos sísmicos sobre el campo Marlin, frente a la costa brasileña.».

Finalmente, el intento original no estaba tan alejado.

Saludos,


----------



## turi

mijoch said:


> *well shoot*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  _n._  [Geophysics]A type of borehole seismic data designed to measure the seismic traveltime from the surface to a known depth. P-wave velocity of the formations encountered in a wellbore can be measured directly by lowering a geophone to each formation of interest, sending out a source of energy from the surface of the Earth, and recording the resultant signal. The data can then be correlated to surface seismic data by correcting the sonic log and generating a synthetic seismogram to confirm or modify seismic interpretations. It differs from a vertical seismic profile in the number and density ofreceiver depths recorded; geophone positions may be widely and irregularly located in the wellbore, whereas a vertical seismic profile usually has numerous geophones positioned at closely and regularly spaced intervals in the wellbore.



Only that they are not talking about shooting a well, but a field.

Saludos, t.


----------



## mijoch

Hello turi.

The subject of the OP is the meaning of "shooting".

With the very useful input from vicdark it appears that "shooting" applys to a jargon word "shoot" which translates to "disparo". So "shooting" can be individual "shoots/disparos" or a number of "shoots" covering and investigating a "field/campo", using a variety of techniques. "Shallow well" using explosives, "deep well" using instrumentation, and undersea "shoots" using "airguns", and probably others.

I don't understand your comment. 



.


----------



## JCA-

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Primero que todo, *ojo:* Ten cuidado con el _participle _(no es un _gerund_) «shooting» que ahí indica una acción posterior o subsecuente, y así no se usa el gerundio en español. El sujeto de «shooting» es el mismo de la frase anterior (Pretrobras).
> 
> El «Brazil» no lo entiendo allá de último. ¿Es posible que «Brazil» sea en realidad en objeto directo de «shooting»? Así, «over the Marlin field offshore» sería un complemento circuntancial. Bueno, sí, bienvenidas todo tipo de críticas.
> 
> Si esa idea (tal vez demente) fuera viable, podría proponer: «...y disparó/lanzó al Brasil hasta/sobre el yacimiento marino Marlin». ¿Necesito siquiatra?
> 
> Saludos,



Hola, conozco los diferentes usos de la terminación ing, como adjetivo, como gerundio y en algunos casos, equivalente a nuestro infinitivo:

Es decir, entiendo la diferencia entre:
the man is walking: el hombre está caminado
the walking man: el caminante
he is going out for walking: él va a salir a caminar

En el ejemplo que traigo creo que sí equivale a un gerundio, pues es una acción ligada a la frase anterior. En todo caso el tema del hilo es el significado de shooting ó de shoot, como prefieras, en ese contexto. 

Gracias


----------



## JCA-

mijoch said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think I've run out of steam on this one.
> 
> Schlumberger use the deep well system to investigate geological structure. An outfit based in Texas use the shallow well with explosives. Both are very concerned, not just with the goodies, but also to investigate possibilities of problems. Earth movements, flooding, gas explosions, etc.
> 
> Maybe the company mentioned use explosives. The term "well shoot" is used by Schlumberger who don't normally use explosives. But, as the exploration is off-shore--------well. somebody may know, but I don't.
> 
> Also Schlumberger is an enormous low-profile multinational based in Alsace. Hence the quaint franco-german name. The company mentioned in the OP could be a Schlumberger company, or not.
> 
> Maybe this is beyond the scope of the forum. I simply know that Schlumberger don't use explosives, but maybe the company contracted by Petrobras does.
> 
> I see problems with explosives in under-water applications. I think that in this industry, "shoot" means a try/trial.
> 
> The term "well shoot" in post #12 is taken from a Schlumberger glossary.
> 
> Saludos



I agree. In fact, I don't think this has something to do with shooting, in the sense of setting explosives. I've found a meaning of shooting in the sense of reading data and interpret them.
Thank you for your contribution


----------



## JCA-

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Finalmente encontré apropiada una de las acepciones de shoot, por acá mismo, en el diccionario de WR: 



*shoot*_vtr_(take a seismic reading)hacer una lectura sísmica


... con la cual me quedé; y finalmente lo dejé así:

Se es adjudicado, por parte de Petrobras, el mayor proyecto sísmico en el mundo 4D, haciendo una lectura sobre el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil

Aunque bien hubiera podido ser:

Petrobras adjudica el mayor proyecto sísmico en el mundo 4D, para hacer una lectura (sísmica) sobre el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil

Es decir, tenía razón Milton Sand, en cuanto a que no necesariamente se debía traducir con el gerundio, pero, en todo caso, tampoco con el participio. El gerundio tampoco estaba mal, pero si se ha de cambiar en el castellano sería por el infinitivo. Interesante, aunque sería tema de otro hilo (p. ej. usos de la terminación "ing" inglesa y sus posibles traducciones  al castellano)

Nuevamente, gracias a todos, y creo que este hilo bien se puede cerrar.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

JCA- said:


> Se es adjudicado, por parte de Petrobras, el mayor proyecto sísmico en el mundo 4D, haciendo una lectura sobre el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil
> 
> Aunque bien hubiera podido ser:
> 
> Petrobras adjudica el mayor proyecto sísmico en el mundo 4D, para hacer una lectura (sísmica) sobre el campo Martin en la costa del Brasil
> 
> Es decir, tenía razón Milton Sand, en cuanto a que no necesariamente se debía traducir con el gerundio, pero, en todo caso, tampoco con el participio. El gerundio tampoco estaba mal, pero si se ha de cambiar en el castellano sería por el infinitivo. Interesante, aunque sería tema de otro hilo (p. ej. usos de la terminación "ing" inglesa y sus posibles traducciones  al castellano)


Hola de nuevo:
Te insisto en no usar el gerundio ahí. Los medios (sobre todo la TV doblada al español desde el inglés y los libros técnicos) han hecho creer a muchos que es correcto usar el gerundio para indicar subsecuencia o consecuencia, lo cual es erróneo en el español; solo indica simultaneidad o anterioridad. 

Ahora creo que hay que mirar muy bien cuál es el sujeto de "shooting". Creo que el uso de la coma indica que "shooting" no modifica a "proyecto" (tampoco a Petrobras, que está muy lejos  en la oración) sino a "WesternGeco

«Petrobras ortorgó a Weste*r*nGeco (...) el proyecto sísmico, que hizo una lectura sísmica sobre/hasta el campo Mar*l*i*m* frente a la costa brasileña.»

Otra cosa es el significado de "over". A veces veo que tiene un sentido de «hasta llegar al otro extremo». Creo que «sobre» en realidad no tiene mucho sentido aquí.

Nuestros amigos anglos ¿podrían darnos una pista?

Saludos,


----------



## JCA-

Hola Milton Sand

Está bien, admito que tal vez erré al traducirlo como gerundio, pues es la primera traducción que se nos ocurre, y no veo mucho los medios.

Pero en tal caso, admitiendo que fue Petrobras el que adjudicó pero Schlumberger quien ejecutó, por qué no usar mejor el infinitivo, que es otra posibilidad de traducir este uso:

Petrobras ortorgó (o adjudicó) ... el proyecto sísmico, *para hacer* una lectura (sísmica) sobre/en el campo Mar*l*i*m* frente a la costa brasileña.»

El uso del pasado (que tú traduces como pasado simple, no participio) me parece tan forzado como el del gerundio.

Gracias por tu aporte, saludo. 

Alguien que tercie!!


----------



## Milton Sand

No, pero si no es sencillamente pasado simple; me ha parecido bien ponerlo como una subordinada adjetiva (una función del _present participle_): «*que* hizo una lectura» (como en «The kids riding bikes made it to the park» 'los niños que montaban cicla llegaron al parque'). Claro que el "para hacer" me suena muy bien también.

Esperemos a ver mejores opciones. Como sea, me gusta haber aprendido algunas cositas en este hilo tuyo.


----------



## JCA-

Milton Sand said:


> No, pero si no es sencillamente pasado simple; me ha parecido bien ponerlo como una subordinada adjetiva (una función del _present participle_): «*que* hizo una lectura» (como en «The kids riding bikes made it to the park» 'los niños que montaban cicla llegaron al parque'). Claro que el "para hacer" me suena muy bien también.
> 
> Esperemos a ver mejores opciones. Como sea, me gusta haber aprendido algunas cositas en este hilo tuyo.



aha, ok. Subordinada adjetiva. Era lo que faltaba decir. Está bien, ahora sí entendí tu idea y disculpa que antes no la había entendido. Si, claro, es una opción y es probable que esa sea la intención del texto original. En ese caso, creo que se referiría al proyecto. En ese orden de ideas también podría decir:  "...el proyecto *que haría* una lectura / *que consistía en hacer* una lectura..."

Y claro, la idea es aprender del intercambio. Yo también he aprendido bastante... by discussing... = debatiendo, con lo debatido, al debatir?? )

Saludo


----------

